# Two Females need new home! Louisville, KY



## GildaTwitch (Oct 7, 2013)

We have a 5 month old female fancy rat and a 2 month old female dumbo rat that need a new home! We can no longer keep them in our apartment and don't want to take them to the Humane Society. The 5 month old one needs a few weeks to get used to you so handle her carefully, she loves treats and is very brave and a sweetheart. The 2 month old is friendly and energetic and loves to give rat kisses! There will be a $20 rehoming fee. We will provide you with their food, and toys. We will also provide a temporary glass tank but they will need a much bigger, proper cage.

Please contact us ASAP.

txt or call: 859 382 0501


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

What happened? Why can't you keep them?


----------



## GildaTwitch (Oct 7, 2013)

Apt manager said they couldn't stay, but I've found a nice home for them so its OK now.


----------

